# toshiba dynabook EX/522PDE3 drivers



## alibekin (Mar 25, 2009)

Dear all

I have received a laptop (toshiba dynabook EX/522PDE3 notebook-win xp japanese installed) from a japanese without recovery CDs. Few days ago, I have my friend installed wind xp english version. 

But when we checked, "device manager" (from right click to My Computer, then click Hardware), I found that followings needs to be installed: ethernet driver, sound driver and display driver..

I would appreciate if you could kindly guide me where I can download the drivers free of charge.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is going to be tough unless you can read Japanese.
The Dynabook laptops support pages are all in Japanese.

We can try this though:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
Do this for each device that is in error.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## alibekin (Mar 25, 2009)

Many thanks for your guidance. I am also searching on Japanese pages to find the download the drivers free of charge. 

Regards


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Doing this may help me narrow down your drivers:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID. this will give me an idea of your hardware.
Do this for each device that is in error.


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## alibekin (Mar 25, 2009)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_02441179&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&FD


here is the message under device instance ID

do I have to search through the maker which I stilldo not know?

regards


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this the only error you have in the Device Manager?
You listed more errors in the Device Manager in your first post.

The ID code you gave for this error
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5
Convert to this:
0x24C5 Realtek AC97 Audio 0x8086 Intel 

This is an Audio driver Realtek AC97 Audio.
Driver is here:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false.

Let me know if this installs.
Also post any other errors you have.
Bill


----------



## alibekin (Mar 25, 2009)

Many many thanks.
I have solved the other problems by downloading from Japan's dynabook home page. The only sound card problem is left. 

I will follow your guidance and let you know the result.

I appreciate.


----------

